# Mystic Aquarium Aquatics, 6/15



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Spiny Lobster:









Giant Clam:








Um, yeah, I thought that was funny. Too bad the lower portion is out of focus...

Longnose Gars:


----------



## NegativeCamber (Nov 29, 2004)

The clam looks like a --- uh never mind...







I'll get my mind out of the gutter!!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Red Bellies:


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Wow... very impressive shots and fish









They all are looking beautiful and healthy, my compliments


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

that red looks fat


----------

